# New Miniatures?



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey guys just wondering if you think GW should bring out more Necrons and Black Templars. Also they have enough dark elder now I'm getting sick of it are you? (although they are a brilliant army)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well both of these armies are slated for new releases in the near future. Necrons, in theory, next month, and the BT sometime next year with sixth edition. DE are mostly done with just a few special characters still to be released.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks my man!!! This poll was also for peoples opinions!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Sisters of Battle need plastic troops models, severely.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

f*cking nids.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah your both right GW is pretty slack at the moment ay?

In fact I completely 4got about the nids sorry! :blush: 

Also whats with the sisters of battle, it seems you have to buy a lot of singular models and not groups of them?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, at one time you could buy a blister of 2 for like $5, but now you just get one model and they're quite expensive. I've bought several squads from ebay, so that I can have a small contingent for larger Apoc games.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Seems that GW are only raising the quality of their products slightly and raising the price A LOT!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to army rotations. DE where the last army out, they get new stuff.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Though they have held up quite well over the ages it would be nice to see some new Eldar sculpts.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd like to see either plastic Eldar or plastic Tau pathfinders


----------



## hauk119 (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely more Eldar, maybe SS but for troops? Not actually them but similar. Maybe weaker. Like DA but with swords, that would be amazing

*Edit* called Zealots of course


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

I would like GW to make new models of not only BT but all chapters showing more differences between the chapters. However no matter how much I dream about this it wont happen.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I think I knew about army rotations it's just DE have been coming out for quite some time now and it's just getting old.
Maybe GW are focusing on converting most miniatures to finecast? (although I like the normal plastic better!)


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nids....


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Defo Nid's. They said Necron plastic kits are going to be as-is for the update.

Black templar also do not need their own range, what they need to do is add an extra spure onto the Marines kit and cut down their production costs / waste. Honestly it drives me mad to see price hikes then they have stocks filled with Niche market mini's that are basically 1 spure different. 

I'd also like to see CSM's getting new miniatures; mainly Plastic kits for Raptors, Death Guard, Noise Marines and TSon's. Finecast is lovely don't get me wrong. But theres something not right about having to take a saw to them for some converting.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

jaysen said:


> Sisters of Battle need plastic troops models, severely.


Christ yes. My wallet cries in pain anytime I look at trying to finish rounding out my squads.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah guys I feel your pain but I was thinking that they should put a bit more difference between marine chapters not just say- "okay all you random SM chapters use a tactical squad and call it something different to make it sound cool". But yeah every army needs a bit more variety I think.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Every time I see a new model released for Dark Eld*a*r think:

A. Wow,that's so beautiful!
B. Damn,it's nice to see GWdoing a full range of models
C. I can't wait until they get back around to doing Chaos or Eldar!

In that order. I don't understand why people have issues with DE getting their entire range released. It gives me hope for the armies I collect being treated the same.


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

To be honest, I'd like to see some DE, maybe some TSons, some Tau and maybe Necrons too. Those armies always seemed a little bit 'Empty' so to speak, in the fact that there isn't a very broad range of models to choose from. Grey knights could so with some reworking too, but I think some non-GK players might be a tad unhappy if they got any more attention after the 5th edition Codex.

In all honesty though, I think it's easy to convert Space Marines to BT, and they don't need any more chapter-specific stuff. Just get a little cross and some robes and stick them on the marine, and viola, a Black Templar.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

They really need to come out with a conversion kit for thousand sons termies.


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

Even though I am not a fan the necron players are desperate.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Guys we should start an online petition on what GW needs to bring out next!


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

No we really shouldn't. Those happen all the time, devolve into rants against gw and are ignored. 

As for new minis space marines of all stripes have enough. Between all the different sm kits and sprues plus what forgeworld puts out (that's not even including conversion work) you can make any chapter distinguishable. 

Nids and Sisters are most in need of some attention. Nids need some units filled in- eg tervigon, harpy, tryanofex etc. 

Sisters need some plastic kits, or at least box sets or a transition to finecast.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Rems said:


> No we really shouldn't. Those happen all the time, devolve into rants against gw and are ignored.
> 
> As for new minis space marines of all stripes have enough. Between all the different sm kits and sprues plus what forgeworld puts out (that's not even including conversion work) you can make any chapter distinguishable.
> 
> ...


Follow the money. I have a feeling Nid sales went down after the 5th edition book and the faq. Sisters has never had a huge following. Kids like boy scouts with guns. The model range is a direct reflection of expected sales. Gw is first and foremost about money. Maybe it wasn't always true, but it certainly is these days. For the most part it works. They have a large following and a good model line. The game system is a bit crap it you look at things like chainmail, flames of war and warmachine, but it is easy to pick up and play. As long as they make money, they won't give a crap about people complaining about a few missing models.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd also LOVE to see some plastic IG infantry that wasn't Cadian. Mordian, Steel Legion, Praetorians, etc... need to have some plastic models. Take a look around at how many IG players there are.... quite a few.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes but then you fall into a viscous cycle where army a is unpopular because it has no new models. No new models are then made for army because it's unpopular. 

Look at Dark Eldar. They were massively under-represented among players but with gw's (arguably risky) overhaul of their range they are very popular, certainly for a xenos army. Renewing an army can work, that's been demonstrated now so hopefully we'll see more of it.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

jaysen said:


> I'd also LOVE to see some plastic IG infantry that wasn't Cadian. Mordian, Steel Legion, Praetorians, etc... need to have some plastic models. Take a look around at how many IG players there are.... quite a few.


Yup, and you have a HUGE range of models. Was just on the GW site and you actually have to scroll down on the HQ page. Kind of jealous.:shok:


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Rems said:


> Yes but then you fall into a viscous cycle where army a is unpopular because it has no new models. No new models are then made for army because it's unpopular.
> 
> Look at Dark Eldar. They were massively under-represented among players but with gw's (arguably risky) overhaul of their range they are very popular, certainly for a xenos army. Renewing an army can work, that's been demonstrated now so hopefully we'll see more of it.


Hopefully. 

Personally, I am hoping they pull their shit together for 6th edition and learn how to write balanced, unambiguous rules and overhaul/faq all the codexes into some semblances of order as well. While I am on the topic, I also wish for a billion dollars and Mars colonies in the next ten years.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Speaking of new miniatures, I just ordered a Comtemptor Dreadnought from forge world to use as a converted Furioso Librarian. It's gonna be sweet.


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

SoB are in need of the most recent models. Necrons are about to get a flurry of new plastics/finecasts so they're pretty much handled. One of the reasons the SoB are the least popular army though is the difficulties in collecting/assembling a large army though.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I actually don't get all the Necron votes since they're next and are pretty much all plastic anyways (some nice plastic to boot).


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

SoB, big time. After them an the 'crons, Tau.


----------



## Skig (Oct 16, 2011)

Other

I want some thousand sons terminators (btw I don't know anything about thousands sons other than that the models are great... maybe they don't have terminators


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

since I cant vote for multiples, I voted more dark eldar cuz its my army 

and i may revive my old Necrons from the grave if the rules are good. I want Lychguard with shields XD


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Tyranids and some darn Thunderwolves. Sheesh, what's been keeping them so long?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Thunderwolves can wait, IMHO. 400lb hulking beast men riding gigantic wolves into space battles is a bit rediculous.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

jaysen said:


> Thunderwolves can wait, IMHO. 400lb hulking beast men riding gigantic wolves into space battles is a bit rediculous.


Almost everything about 40k is a bit ridiculious. that's what makes it rather awesome!


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

IG Tanks. Hydra etc


----------

